# Is anyone tempted by the new Kindle Paperwhite?



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw it on Amazon today and have been reading up on the improvements over the first paperwhite. They seem to be incremental, better back-lighting, more responsiveness due to a more powerful processor etc.

Anyone else tempted? I have an old style Kindle. Not the one with the keyboard, nor the one that was touchscreen. The one that came between the two. I use it daily and find it to be one of the best gadgets Ive purchased in many years. I'm interested in the higher resolution text on the Paperwhite, and the "white whites and black blacks". It is also something that I now know 100% that I will get the use out of.

On the other hand, my old one works fine, I like the side buttons to turn pages and I'm not sure how a backlit kindle would be for my eyes after prolonged use. The usual "turn bedside lamp on" kind doesn't give me any problems.

Oh well, maybe I will decide one way or the other soon lol.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't currently own an ereader of any type, but after a recent trip I decided it was really something I must have. So for me it is a happy coincidence. I will be ordering one as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2013)

Noticed the Kindle Fire currently on offer for £99 on Amazon.co.uk. £10 cheaper than the paperwhite!


----------



## Parson (Sep 13, 2013)

I said:


> Noticed the Kindle Fire currently on offer for £99 on Amazon.co.uk. £10 cheaper than the paperwhite!



Hm! Trying to decipher this..... Perhaps since the Fire is in a terrifically competitive market its price is as low as is possible; while the paperwhite is the best dedicated e-reader available, at least as far as reading and ease of operation go, and therefore we have bonus pricing?


All I know for sure is that I love my low end Kindle and if/when it bites the dust the paperwhite will take its place.


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow £99 is a bargain for the Kindle Fire. I can't imagine Amazon are making much, if any profit on that. They must really want to lock people into their ecosystem.

As far as e-readers, I couldn't switch to just the Kindle app on a tablet now; if I couldn't get another e-reader I'd go straight back to physical books lol.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazon don't make any profit on the Kindle Fire, so far as I'm aware. What they are trying to do is ensure increased dominance of the eReader market, so that in the long-term they are guaranteed a strong income from eBook sales.

People have been saying that eBooks are the future for years. And now the eReader competition is dropping, and Amazon wants as big a slice of the cake as they can.

If I didn't have a tablet, I would definitely buy the Kindle Fire for £99.

I did for my g/f last Christmas when Amazon ran a similar offer - she had absolutely no interest in all this technology stuff. Now she's on it all the time.


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 13, 2013)

I said:


> Amazon don't make any profit on the Kindle Fire, so far as I'm aware. What they are trying to do is ensure increased dominance of the eReader market, so that in the long-term they are guaranteed a strong income from eBook sales.
> 
> People have been saying that eBooks are the future for years. And now the eReader competition is dropping, and Amazon wants as big a slice of the cake as they can.
> 
> ...



I've just got a Kindle Fire and it is amazing. I'd recommend it 100%


----------



## mistri (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a keyboard Kindle, but I've asked for a Paperwhite for my birthday for the backlit screen. I went through a phase of using my iphone/ipad over my kindle for reading, as they were more likely to be near and/or charged, but now I'm back to the Kindle again as it's so much better on the eyes.

I did have one of the cases with the built-in light but it kept getting knocked and breaking so I reckon it has to be Paperwhite next for me.


----------



## triviadave (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know for sure with the Kindle Fire, but with a lot of tech stuff, a sudden price drop comes just before a new model is announced, a bit of an incentive to get rid of old stock.
I have seen the basic Nook (Barnes and Noble's e-reader) in Sainsburys periodically at £30, which seems an absolute bargain. Not sure where you can get books in the right format for it in the UK though (easily at any rate). 

Personally, I have a kindle and a couple of tablets (ipad and nexus 7). The kindle is the same model as DarkFiBiro and it is so much nicer to read on than either tablet. 

I have also had the same dilemma about the new paperwhite, but have more less come to the conclusion that I will wait for my current kindle to die before I replace it (or they bring out a colour model) because whatever I do, there will always be incremental changes that make me want a new toy, but in this case I don't think the leap is worth it.  Yet.


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 17, 2013)

triviadave said:


> I have also had the same dilemma about the new paperwhite, but have more less come to the conclusion that I will wait for my current kindle to die before I replace it (or they bring out a colour model) because whatever I do, there will always be incremental changes that make me want a new toy, but in this case I don't think the leap is worth it.  Yet.



That sounds very sensible. I think I am of the same state of mind too. If my current Kindle bites the dust, it would be a no brainer to get the new Paperwhite. If it doesn't, I can't really justify the price.


----------



## jastius (Sep 17, 2013)

i want one of the ones with a keyboard.. the local walmart has one but they are refusing to sell it..something to do with the code inventory system... i am still bugging them...
 i have very high hopes in succeeding as i have an above average ability to bug people... (as you may have noticed )

but i really don't want a paperwhite as my friend had one over and my cat tried to christen it so i can only assume it would be doomed from the start...


----------



## DarkFiBiro (Sep 18, 2013)

You better hope that your cat approves of one with a keyboard then, if you go to all that trouble to buy one lol.


----------



## Gumboot (Sep 18, 2013)

Just a minor nitpick, the Paperwhite isn't backlit. It's front lit, so it appears exactly the same as it would if lit by a lamp or sunlight or with one of the cases with integrated lights. The only difference is that the light is cleverly integrated into the kindle with a bit of complex engineering.

I will definitely get one at some point. I have a Kindle Touch and it's probably one of the best purchases I've ever made, but I mostly read at night, often with my girlfriend trying to sleep beside me, and the LED light in the case is way, way too bright for that sort of thing. The adjustable light of the Paperwhite really appeals.


----------



## chongjasmine (Oct 5, 2013)

No, I am not tempted. I already own an ereader and I am satisfied with it.


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2013)

Already got a Kindle and whilst I do like the lighting option I'm not tempted yet. Also the White has a smaller internal memory compared to my current one. I will upgrade, but chances are I'll wait till Amazon can offer me more in the unit before I make the change. 

On the tablet front barring the odd DVD and email I don't see a point in them - yet. Anything I'd really want to do I'd use a laptop for as its superior in most ways. It's an interesting market area, but the tablets need more in them before I'll jump in.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the Kindle Keyboard and love it. I also don't read it enough to justify replacing it just for a lit screen. I still tend to read paper books more than my Kindle. However, my husband has the Paperwhite and loves it. I love it too since I generally fall asleep before him so its nice that we can turn out all the lights but he can still read. 

The one thing I am most jealous of though is that it tells him how many minutes he has left to finish the chapter, and how long till he finishes the book. I would LOVE to know that!


----------



## Parson (Oct 8, 2013)

*Lady* -- you could always check your phone app for that info.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait, what!?! I actually don't have the phone app, but I could get it. How did I not know this? Thanks Parson!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry for the double post! OK, I figured out how to find out how many minutes I have left in the chapter. Does the app also tell you how long till you finish the book?


----------



## Parson (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry Lady, I haven't done enough reading on my phone to tell you this. I do note that it says "learning your reading speed." So, maybe....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 11, 2013)

No worries! I appreciate the info, and have been using my phone app a lot now for this reason.


----------



## nightdreamer (Dec 2, 2013)

As a matter of fact, yes.  I'm eager to check the built-in light.  I currently carry a small headlamp with me.  Geeky, but effective.  Also, since I use my Touch extensively for proofing and would be lost without it, I figure I need a backup.  I actually have little interest in a Fire, since battery life is a lot more important to me than flashy color and quad-core processors.


----------

